# DIY Floss Bobbin. FF Tip # 92



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fly Fishing Tip # 92.
Floss Bobbin.

I've made this type bobbin/spool holder for many years, first using a coat hanger for the frame. Making one of these bobbin holders out of a coat hanger is mighty tough. With #24 leader wire it is much easier and still sufficiently rigid for the job.

In this particular instance, I needed more depth to wind the Embroidery thread on. Notice the disks I cut out of an old disk. I glued these disks to the end of the spool with Super Glue. I clamped them in place with a 1/4” bolt. I also chucked this bolt into my cordless drill to wind the Embroidery thread.


----------

